# Anyone here build an aquarium stand?



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey I was considering it and I was wondering if anyone here has tried it and if you had success or not... thanks


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah here is a picture of the stand I made, it has a 2x4 skeleton made with 2.5" galvanized screws with wood glue

the outside is 3/4" birch plywood and 8ft laminate counter top cherry stain
door are made from pine panels and then routed edges


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I made one for my 75 gallon tank last summer. It's not quite as nice as Nathan's, but it holds the tank up. Here is a pic.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i as well have made tank stands for the folling gallons: 125, 75, 40 long, and a 29. All using 2x4's and 2 1/2" coarse drywall screws. The key thing is to make sure it is structurally sound and the wood is cut to the exact. Predrill the holes before sinking in the scrwes cause if not you run a risk of splitting the wood which in turs weakens the overall design. I also use the bedfoam pads u can get to make your bed more comfy, I use them on top of the stand where the tank is going to sit as a stablizer and it helps with leveling the tank, leveling it is going to be the number 1 thing. Not level to much water on one corner and wam water on the floor due to a stress crack in the tank. Not to much to do really just patience a little bit of carpenter skills and a enginering skill and 1hr of work or so and wam u have a stand.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I agree, definately predrill the holes for the screws. I went overboard on the screws, just to be sure.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the blue foam boards can be used for the leveling as well
definitely predrill the holes, cut the boards square with a power miter or somethign, and drip glue in the holes before the screw


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive made a fishstand for my old 55 gal, which was good enough to hold an 80 gal. It was hard for me to sell the stand, but I had it on an ad to be sold with my 55 gal. Im sorry I never got to take pix, but Eric seen it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will post a pic tomorrow of the stand i made for my for my 72 gallon bowfront. I must admit it is sweet, curved the stand to contour with the tank.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Cool guys, gurke I asked cause I'm gonna make one for my 72 bowfront so that picture would be extremely helpful. Thanks guys


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the guts to my stand looks very similar to large mouths, I have 2 cross braces in the back to prevent shear stress and more front to back braces, but the rest is the same


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out the link in my sig for pics of the stand I had build for my 180. I believe they are in the folder "180 gallon". I have alot of pics of the stand so that people can get a good idea of what i did.

I also designed it so that one day I can put a 100 gallon under my 180. Since I live on the 3rd floor, i figured that I should give the floor a little break.

~Dj


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

largemouth said:


> I made one for my 75 gallon tank last summer. It's not quite as nice as Nathan's, but it holds the tank up. Here is a pic.


 Thats exactly how mine looks. I just use birch as siding, use spray can texture and paint it black.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My stand for the 72 gallon bow front. A little more dificult to design and construct with the curved face.









I also made a matching canopy.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I made my own stand for my 75g. Used 2x4 and 3/4 inch plywood. I'm sure this thing could support over 100g. Wasn't that hard either!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

going to be making one for my 35 gallon hexagon tank shortly out of steel and sheet metal at work.ill weld it and powder coat it all at work and save about $100 on a store bought one. ill post a pic if I ever get around to making it.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MAYBE IM JUST bad with that sort of stuff it seems really hard to build a stand for soemthing thats goin to weigh maybe a1000 lbs with some 2x4's any more specifics would be nice seems like a fun project to do


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, my stand is done, ill try to post some pics tomorrow or something. It looks like its gonna get the job done... thanks for everyones help.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> going to be making one for my 35 gallon hexagon tank shortly out of steel and sheet metal at work.ill weld it and powder coat it all at work and save about $100 on a store bought one. ill post a pic if I ever get around to making it.


 I made that stand at work yesterday. but its too wide to hang on the paint line, ill just have to paint it myself. check it out in the pictures section.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> MAYBE IM JUST bad with that sort of stuff it seems really hard to build a stand for soemthing thats goin to weigh maybe a1000 lbs with some 2x4's any more specifics would be nice seems like a fun project to do


 think of it this way, thats what the majority of your house is buit with, the only parts that arent 2x4s are tthe plywood flooring, and the trusses that that plywood sits on the floors


----------

